# Savannah monitor



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Someone posted about bearded dragons in the lounge a few days ago and it sparked my interest in lizards again. So, I went out and bought this 15" juvenile savannah monitor. My second one. I love these guys.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

holy mackrel....very nice nicky..how big is his houseing?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a little version of a kumda dragon heh


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Feb 22 2004, 08:31 AM
> holy mackrel....very nice nicky..how big is his houseing?


55g tank



> Zy Posted on Feb 22 2004, 08:34 AM
> looks like a little version of a kumda dragon heh


Komodos are varanids (monitors) like savannahs. So, yes.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

heard they're pretty agressive


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thats pretty big, whats that black cord? When I first looked at it I thought it was a leash LOL


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice lizard!!

how big do they grow?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

VERY cool







A monitor is an animal on my dream list; something I cant get now but will eventually when I get outta college. Thats an awesome lizard


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice lizard


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

These are fab lizards ....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

V. exanthematicus are wonderful captive saurians, and probably the best handleable monitor. They can attain lengths of 5-6 feet, and they get hefty..
your new captive looks great! enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice! Good luck with him!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet lookin savannah


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Thats pretty big, whats that black cord? When I first looked at it I thought it was a leash LOL


 It's the power cord to his hot rock.



> CrocKeeper Posted on Feb 22 2004, 06:41 PM
> V. exanthematicus are wonderful captive saurians, and probably the best handleable monitor. They can attain lengths of 5-6 feet, and they get hefty..
> your new captive looks great! enjoy and thanks for sharing


Thanks CK. The females will stay a little smaller. Not sure what he is. Probing would be the only sure way to find out.

So far this guy is doing a number on my hands. Those claws!









Thanks again all!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty big, whats that black cord? When I first looked at it I thought it was a leash LOL
> ...


 what does puddles think of her?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice reptile SP


----------

